#  Der kleine Patient >   6J, w, Arme+Beine geschwollen, Schmerzen, Ausschlag >

## Neo199

Unsere Tochter, 6 Jahre alt, klagte vor 3 Tagen morgens über Bewegungsschmerzen im Bein. Den ganzen Tag über konnte sie nicht richtig ihr Bein bewegen. Abends hatte sie sehr starke Schmerzen, Bewegungen oder leichtes Tasten an den Beinen brachte unsere Kleine zum Schreien. Ein Bein inkl. Sprunggelenk war deutlich angeschwollen, der Strumpf schnitt ein, das andere Bein war leicht geschwollen. Es waren auch leichte rote Punkte zu sehen, die auf Druck nicht reagierten. Die Schwellung geht bis zum Kniegelenk, die Stecknadelkopf-großen Punkte (2-3 sind größer) sind v.a. an den Unterschenkeln, ein paar an den Oberschenkeln. In der Klinik wurde sie am Mittwoch stationär aufgenommen mit Verdacht auf Purpura Schönlein Henoch (PSH). Der Ausschlag wurde aber nicht deutlich mehr. Gestern konnte sie noch nicht mal auf den Beinen stehen, so stark waren die Schmerzen. Gestern Abend klagte sie über Schmerzen in der rechten Hand, heute Morgen war auch der rechte Unterarm inkl. Handgelenk angeschwollen, und schmerzte. Sie bekommt nun ein Schmerzmittelsaft (Ibuprofen). Seitdem kann sie sich bewegen und auch wieder laufen. Blutbild sei völlig normal; keine Entzündungszeichen. Kein Blut im Urin oder Stuhl. Unsere Tochter hat seit zwei Wochen Husten(-reiz). Wir haben Ihr Anfang der Woche das rein pflanzliche Mittel Prospan gegeben. 
  Die Ärzte sagen, dass für PSH kein volles klinisches Bild vorliegen würde  der Ausschlag sei noch zu gering. Auch für Rheuma gibt es kein klinisch volles Bild.Man tipp auch evtl. auf eine Folgereaktion des Körpers auf die Erkältung, bzw. eine Virusinfektion, die sich auf die Arme + Beine niedergeschlagen hat.  
Für uns alles nicht wirklich begreifbar.  
Gibt es Meinungen oder Erfahrungen?

----------


## Cathy

Hallo,
könnte es eventuell auch sein, dass eure Tochter von irgendwelchen kleinen Stichinsekten gestochen wurde?
Das war bei meinem Sohn der Fall. Der Fuß schwoll extrem schnell an. Geholfen hat nur hochlegen, kühlen und einreiben mit Fenistil.
Könnte eventuell eine Allergie auf Insektenstiche vorliegen? Einfach mal nachfragen. Bei meinem Sohn waren es kleine schwarze Fliegeviecher (ähnlich der Mitches in England), die nicht stechen, sondern eher saugen und somit einen Bluterguss hervorrufen. 
Gruß Cathy

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo, ich bin auch ganz neu hier.
Zu dem Problem eurer Tochter fällt mir spontan ein, dass es vielleicht doch ein "juveniles Rheuma" sein könnte. Es ist heutzutage gut heilbar. Ibuprofen ist ein entzündungshemmendes Präparat, und wenn das geholfen hat, würde ich doch eine Entzündung vermuten. Auch die Schmerzen und Schwellungen deuten darauf hin, auch die Tatsache, dass es auch an Händen bzw. Armen auftritt. Für Rheuma ist es typisch, dass ständig ein anderes Gelenk betroffen ist. Wenn es wieder schlimmer wird, würde ich schon auf diesen Verdacht hin untersuchen lassen und ggf. einen anderen Arzt hinzuziehen. 20 % der Rheumafälle haben keine Anzeichen im Blut (dazu gehöre ich auch). Ich selber habe eine Mischung aus 3 Rheumaformen, wobei keine davon spezifisch ist. Bei über 400 Formen kann es alles mögliche geben.  
Gute Besserung für die Kleine!
Nachtigall

----------


## Neo199

Hi, danke für Eure Antworten. Unsere Kleine ist heute aus der Klinik entlassen worden. An den Beinen und v.a. am Popo sind nun die typischen roten Flecke vermehrt entstanden, was wirklich aus PSH schliessen lässt. Heute wurde auch Iboprofen abgesetzt. Mal sehen, ob sich wieder Schwellungen bilden.

----------


## Ronney

Hallo! Also ich weis ja nicht, ob das schon zu lange her ist, aber schaut euch mal meinen Bericht an, wie ich und meine Ärzte es damals erlebt haben. Ich konnte damals auch nicht mehr laufen und wurde stationär aufgenommen bis es dann zu meinem Dünnarm übergegangen ist, und die Ärzte sagten damals noch zu meinen eltern, das ich die nächste Nacht vielleicht nicht überleben werde, was ich dann doch tat ;-), aber sie sagten auch das es solch einen Fall wie meinen, (damals 1988) noch nicht gegeben hat. Also ich würde das weiterhin von einem Facharzt (kann Ihnen gerne meinen empfehlen) beobachten lassen.  
>Hallo Zusammen!!! 
 Ich habe das vorhin durch Zufall mal gelesen und mich hier gleich angemeldet ummeinen Fall zu schildern, da ich mich damit inzwischen sehr gut auskenne.  
 Also ich bin damals 1988 im Alter von 9 Jahren an Purpura Schönlein-Hennocherkrankt, hatte erst die roten Punkte an den Beinen, die meine Mutter damalsnicht so ernst nahm. Erst am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag etwa, als ich nichtmehr laufen konnte vor Schmerzen, haben mich mein Papa und meine Mama insKinderkrankenhaus Berlin Weißensee geschafft, wo ich erst einmal dort bleibenmusste und essen konnte was ich wollte.
 Denn 1 bis 2 oder gar 3 oder 4 Wochen später hatte ich so ne Bauchschmerzen dasich mit dem Krankenwagen, rüber nach Buch geschafft wurde, wo mir denn, nachlanger Beobachtung irgendwann 70 cm Dünndarm entfernt wurden und ich die Nachtgerade noch so von der Schippe gesprungen bin. 
 Danach kam die schlimmste Zeit, weiterhin Bauchschmerzen und ich durfte nichtsessen, wochenlaaang und ich hab mir heimlich was in der Küche geholt undso....und hab Ärger bekommen aber was will man machen wenn man als Junge solcheinen Hunger hat
 Ich hab nur vom essen geredet, was ich essen möchte wenn ich wieder zuhausebin. Meine Eltern haben mich natürlich jeden Tag besucht und hatten auch eineEssensliste! ;-)
 Am Anfang wurde extra aus Westberlin eine so genannte Kosmonautennahrung für michbesorgt, die nur Mehl und Wasser waren (für mich jedenfalls), eklig!!! 
 Dann endlich Zwieback!!!! Den esse ich heute immer noch mit am Liebsten!
 Letztendlich war ich insgesamt 20 Wochen im Krankenhaus, wovon was weis ich wieviel Wochen nichts zu Essen bekam und musste die dritte Klasse wiederholen. 
 Anschließend musste ich natürlich, ich weis es jetzt nicht mehr so genau, dieerste Zeit wöchentlich zur Nachuntersuchung, denn alle 2 Wochen, 4 Wochen undso…mit Urinkontrolle, Radiojoduntersuchung, (weis jetzt nicht wie das ganzehieß), Blutabnahme, Körperbetrachtung usw. In den Folgejahren traten auch immerwieder Schübe von diesen Blutungen, so das ich wieder übersät war, mit diesenroten Pünktchen, über Penis bis hin zum Bauch und den schlimmsten Schub hatteich noch mit 18 oder 19 Jahren als mich in meiner Ausbildung befand. Wenn dieseSchübe wieder da sind, dann ist strikte Bettruhe erforderlich, Zwieback  undTee. 
 Diese Radioisotopuntersuchung wurde regelmäßig einmal im Jahr durchgeführt, dasich meine rechte Niere seit der akuten Krankheit vergrößert oder verkleinerthatte. die letzte Untersuchung hatte ich mit 23 Jahren, als mir meineHausärztin sagte, wir können das Thema jetzt abschließen! :-) 
 Allerdings muss ich sagen, das ich auch nicht sehr gesund lebe, ich habe mit 17Jahren angefangen Marihuana zu rauchen, was ich heute ab und an noch tue undich trinke auch seit ca. 10 Jahren jedes Wochenende Alkohol worauf ich nichtstolz bin, was aber fast jeder Jugendliche und auch Männer in meinem Alter tun.Ich bin jetzt fast 33 Jahre und es geht mir gut, nur das ich auch vor ca. 4Jahren an Gürtelrose erkrankt bin, die ziemlich heftig war und auch wiederzurückgegangen ist, aber auch wiederkommen kann. :-/ 
 Najaa,..jeder sollte sein Leben so leben wie er es für richtig hält und ichlebe auch bald gesünder! :-) Ich bin nämlich Naturliebhaber und gehe seit 10Jahren regelmäßig in die Sauna! 
 also meine Familie meint immer noch, ich bin nicht der gesündeste und sie habenes auch anders mitbekommen wie ich damals, ich hab zwar schlimmer Erinnerungenan damals, aber heute habe ich das Gefühl ich bin eigentlich relativ gesund,wenn ich mich richtig ernähre und endlich mal zur ruhe komme, wie z.B. durchQiGong, denn Gürtelrose ist ja ne ganz andere Geschichte! ;-) 
 Ich kann Euch natürlich auch zu meine Hausärztin bei Berlin weiterleiten, sieist in diesem Gebiet spezialisiert! 
 Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch helfen und wünsche allen ein gesundes, lebhaftesLeben. 
 Gruß,Ronny

----------

